# New Joey pics



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

So glad he is getting to be a puppy and have fun in the pool...adoreable pictures. 

As for if it is safe to start treatment...I have no idea...I would go with what your vet and the neurologist suggest.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i wanted to wish you luck in getting a diagnosis and treatment, and say how adorable he is! i bet you'll have a hard time keeping him out of that pool.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwww, joey is adorable!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the new pics. My first post on this forum was in response to the previous pictures of Joey. Every image paints him in such a great and inspirational light and I appreciate this update and any future ones. Good luck to Joey and all those who are helping him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update i just love him thanks for taking care of him


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute pics, I hope you get answers soon. Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie:

Joey is just gorgeous. Did you ask your vet that question?
You could ask another vet.

Let me know.

I can help you with a donation.

**Have you googled this head tilt condition or HW Treatment w/this condition to see if anything has been written about it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought the head tilt was due to vestibular disease ????? If so this may give you more info http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/vestibular.html I really don't think it could be related to heartworm infestation, but talk to your vet. Joey is such a doll and I sure hope he can regain his health and live the life he deserves. Bless you for taking him in and caring for him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know the history with Joey and the website will not allow me to search to find out. How old is he? He is precious! He looks very young, but I may be wrong in telling from the pictures. I hope you get the head tilt figured out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks and acts like any happy dog with a pool. I had a dog that was almost blind and had neurological problems due to being abused before I found him. He had that same head tilt and the vets never could find out what was wrong. He did go thru heartworm treatment but still had that head tilt afterwards. So I dont know think it had anything to do with the heartworms.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is too cute


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Fostermom:
Here is Joey's backstory - 
part 1:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=36212
part 2:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=37057

He was found stray in Youngstown, OH, and ended up at the Mahoning Co. shelter. I pulled him - I haven't worked with goldens before, but blind dogs are my "thing". He tested heartworm positive, and after being with me for 1 week suddenly developed a severe head tilt. We're trying to figure out why - he's been to a regular vet and hopefully the specialist will shine some light on it Monday. 

He's a happy, well-adjusted dog who loves everyone. Kids, cats, dogs - he is outgoing and very friendly. Someone had to love this guy at some point in his past life. He's relatively young - probably 2-3 years. 

Karen, thanks for the links! I'll read over the info, and I'm going to print it out to bring with me to his appointment.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just so pleased you are taking care of him he is just so lovely i just want to hug him.
And i know this is not the same but my Charlie has a slight head tilt but we think it was because she was either kicked very hard in the head or hit by a car and she walked a bit like a crab.
We took her to the Chiropractor this help her she worked on her back and shoulder's and she is a lot better now stil has s bit of a head tilt but the walking has improved she no longer walks like a crab


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link! Now I remember Joey. What a lucky boy he is to have you as his rescuer!

Good luck at the specialist.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

You are welcome for the links-there were many more.
All I did was google: Heartworm Treatment & Vestibular Disease in Dogs.


Please let us know what the vet says after Joey's appt.

Did the other sweet dog you took in have her leg amputated yet?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Joey is just adorable!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Yes, Betsy is now a three-legger, spayed and vaccinated! I posted her ad, and had two inquiries the first day. She's a great little girl. The only issue she has, really, is that she can't be off-leash. She's off like a shot! I think she goes even faster now without the bad leg weighing her down, lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

Jana: Do you have a picture to post of your little Tripod, Betsy?

She is so cute I'm not surprised you've had people calling about her at all!!

Here is picture of Betsy from Petfinder. How ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

No, no pics - dumb me dropped the camera. I'll have to make sure she's adopted by someone who has a camera, lol.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Joey looks like he's in a bowl of water LOL Almost time to upgrade to the big kids pool! My heart aches that he is blind though


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any news on Joey's vet appt ???? He is such a doll..... his gentle spirit still shines thru those eyes that don't see. Hugs for him and you. Bless you.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Joey is blind too right? You are such a wonderful person for rescuing him and giving him a life he so deserves. I know he's been through a lot but I think since you got him, his face shows more of "puppiness"  He is so cute in that pool.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Yes, Joey is blind.
I am going to email Jana and ask about vet appt.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bonniethecollie said:


> Fostermom:
> 
> He was found stray in Youngstown, OH, and ended up at the Mahoning Co. shelter.


I'm assuming that you're somewhere in Ohio because that's where Joey was found. The best veterinary neurologist in Ohio, maybe the midwest, is Dr. Fenner. I know he works at MedVet in Worthington. Maybe he could help you out? Just a suggestion. 

Please keep us updated on Joey's progress!


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Joey saw the neurologist today - Dr. Frye. This was just a consult, he had a full exam which was recorded on film so the doctor can share it with two of his associates.

Apparently, Joey's propriaception (sp) is a little slow in his hind end. When the vet turned his back feet over, instead of flipping them upright at once, his reflexes were slow. The vet is going to send me a copy of the film, which I'll share of course! He should have input from the other doctors by Friday - but says it will probably be ok to start the heartworm treatment.

The Dr. did say that the head tilt might be permanent, although I think there has been some improvement. When Joey lays down, he looks almost level. This is his favorite play position - he'll lay down and Isaac will straddle him, then they'll bite gently on each other. Boys are weird. 

And btw, I'm in Pittsburgh


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought the head tilt was an inner ear thing that would go away? 
I missed something somewhere.

You are an angel for helping him and he is the sweetest pup. What a dear.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

The reason for the head tilt is "we don't know". Vestibular syndrome, which is common in older dogs, has no known cause. The dog suddenly has a hard time keeping its balance, and they usually have a head tilt and walk in circles - sometimes they may be nauseous and vomit.

Joey is young, his ears are ok, and he didn't show any changes after 14 days on antibiotics (just in case it was an ear infection). The vet says the worms in his bloodstream might have caused something like a stroke from a blood clot, but there isn't a way to be 100% sure... in any case, I am eager to begin the hw treatment and kill off those awful things!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be keeping you and Joey in my thoughts and prayers. My Cocker had the head tilt after having a stroke, but it resolved. I can't remember how long it took, but a Cocker with those long ears and big eyes and a head tilt would just melt your heart. It made her even more endearing to all that met her. 

Joey is precious. I pray he does well with the HW treatment and lives a happy life head tilt or no head tilt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Did you ask the vet if Joey can use the Doxycycline before HW treatment, maybe even during.

I have heard that it makes the HW treatment easier and kills off the eggs I believe. A few of my friends have used it for their dogs as it was recommended by their vets.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

I haven't gotten the official report from the vet, but he sent me an email just to let me know that he's sent the video and the info to the other doctor. They're thinking it's a stroke secondary to heartworm disease. He said the plan will probably be to put him on a low-dose aspirin regimen for a while before doing the heartworm treatment - to prevent more blood clots. 

I didn't ask about doxy, but I have read some reports where it is supposed to help. If he has to be on aspirin, the vet might start him on doxy concurrently. Great, another hundred dollars' worth of antibiotics, sigh.

Vicious beast! Isaac and Joey were playing tonight, Isaac straddles him and they bite at each other and make a lot of Wookiee noises. 









And a happy pic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet, sweet Joey. You are such an angel for taking such good care of him. Hope they figure out a definitive dx so they can get him on the road to health.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Isaac looks like he's most amused that he's got Joey snapping at thin air and is about to tap his buddy on the shoulder with his left paw to tell him he's behind him. Joey, as ever, looks completely delighted with life.

More good luck sent your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Joey and Issac are just beautiful together!!

Bless you for caring for him!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...he's sooo CUTE!! :d


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Joey is such a cute guy. I so hope that the experts can treat all his medical issues so he can have a long and happy life. He certainly isn't letting his lack of sight slow him down. Thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

I got he official report from the neuro vet yesterday, the interesting parts are below.
Joey did have a urinalysis and bloodwork done 6/8 - a CBC and full chemistry. His white blood cell count was a little high, possibly due to the UTI. His ALT (liver) was high, and he was slightly anemic. The low red blood cell count was possibly due to a bad case of fleas and overall poor condition - though he's gained 14# now! Everything else was normal. He hasn't had another UA or bloodwork since then - his gums still look a little pale but not as bad. 
He's started on 1/4 baby aspirin twice a day. I'm a little worried with his ALT already being high, but I'll let the regular vet decide what to do about that.

*6. Neurological Examination* ** 
(see attached examination form) 
Mentation: bright and responsive
Gait: 45-90 degree head tilt to left, slight base wide stance in 
rear 
Postural Reactions: slower Proprioception in both hind limbs
Patellar Reflex: Normal
Cranial Nerves: Normal except for blindness from cataract
 Retinal Exam: unable to perform
 Orthopedic: NSF 

*7. **Videotape Analysis: *
Mentation- bright and responsive
Gait – very mild circumduction of the RPL
Proprioception – delayed hopping and proprioception in all 4 limbs (left worse than right)
Cranial Nerves – extreme left head tilt, no nystagmus

*9. Localization:*
 Left brainstem

*10. Differentials:*
 Infarct >> infection, inflammation, neoplasia, low thyroid,
 malformation

*11. Diagnostic Findings:*
Heartworm Positive

*12. Summary:*
Joey has disease of the brainstem that is improving. This is highly suggestive of an infarct or stroke. A significant risk factor for stroke would include heartworm disease, however high blood pressure, high cortisol, low thyroid, protein loss from intestinal or kidney disease, and vasculitis are also causes for infarct. Other than treating the underlying cause and low dose aspirin, no specific therapy can be recommended. A MRI would be needed to make the diagnosis but the clinical history is so supportive of an infarct this test can likely be avoided.

*13. Recommended Testing:*
 CBC, Chemistry, T4, UA +/- ACTH stimulation

*14. Recommended Therapy:*
 Aspirin ½ mg/kg, Q12 and treatment for heartworm disease


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

A happy update! Joey will start his heartworm treatment next Wednesday. He's doing well - a little too well. I think I'm going to have a tough time keeping him quiet once the treatment starts. He's feeling pretty good, and wants to romp and play with the other dogs.

Also, there is an auction underway to help raise money for his care (hw treatment and, eventually, neuter). Custom pet portraits on Ebay - please spread the word - or bid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290243221998


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a big Joey fan! So glad he is doing better. Poor boy has so many challenges with his health. Is he on meds now too for the low thyroid?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just placed a bid for a digital portrait to help Joey. Hope you get lots and lots of bids. I don't care if I win or not, as long as Joey gets the help he needs and deserves.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Even though Alfie will be making a (no doubt expensive) trip to the vet of his own at the weekend, I've placed a bid as Joey is just too cool not to try to help. It's nice to know he's already doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey is the sweetest*

Joey touches my heart as I'm sure he does so many!!

Glad he'll be starting his HW treatment.

How old is Joey, Jana?


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Karen, I'm not sure how old he was, but we're guessing between 2 and 4.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bumping up. Come on, folks, let's get some bids in for these nice digital portraits of your favorite pups! Joey needs the money to help pay for his medical treatments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping for Joey*

Bump for Joey's Medical Treatments...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bump. Please help Joey! There are only 5 bids so far, and 8 items available.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bid.... a first for me. I'm new to EBay... so won't my kids be proud. lol. Seriously, everybody get on there and lets run the bidding up for Joey !!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

I asked Jana if I can mail her a check for Joey, so she gave me her address.
If anyone would like to do that as well, please email Jana
at:
[email protected] and she'll will send you her address.
Her paypal is same as her email addy, in case you prefer paypal.

***DOES IT SAY HOW MUCH $'s Joey has in the 5 bids?*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I asked Jana if I can mail her a check for Joey, so she gave me her address.
> If anyone would like to do that as well, please email Jana
> at:
> [email protected] and she'll will send you her address.
> ...


If I'm reading right, there are 6 items all with bids of 10.00 COME ON PEOPLE...... help this little guy. He's fighting for his life and he NEEDS us !!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Total*

Does anyone know the total Jana (bonniethecollie) needs to collect for Joey?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If I'm reading right, there are 6 items all with bids of 10.00 COME ON PEOPLE...... help this little guy. He's fighting for his life and he NEEDS us !!!!!


I just checked, and you're right, there are 6 bids so far for $10 each. Come on, folks, we can do better than that! Joey really needs us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Jana*

I emld. Jana, BonnietheCollie, and she said she'd like to collect $250-I'm assuming this is what it will cost for Joey's HW treatment which begins tomorrow, Wed., July 9th.

I am mailing her my check today, so that will make the total collected
$110.

Come on everyone!!
*
If 14 people can bid $10 each, Joey will have him HW treatment paid for.*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've placed a bid already. Come on folks, let's step up and help sweet Joey. As Karen said, if 14 people send or bid $10 each, we can raise enough to cover Joey's heartworm treatment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom and all.

If everyone would email all the animal lovers you know about Joey and 

the link to bid and also that Jana can be paypalled their donation if they wish 

to donate without bidding. We just might get 14 donations!!


A happy update! Joey will start his heartworm treatment next Wednesday. He's doing well - a little too well. I think I'm going to have a tough time keeping him quiet once the treatment starts. He's feeling pretty good, and wants to romp and play with the other dogs.

Also, there is an auction underway to help raise money for his care (hw treatment and, eventually, neuter). Custom pet portraits on Ebay - please spread the word - or bid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290243221998


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pray for Joey*

Please Pray for Joey.

Jana was giving him a bath today and he goes for his HW treatment tomorrow!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We've now got 8 $10 bids for the digital portraits to help pay for Joey's medical care. How about some competion for those portraits? Anybody care to bid $20 for one? Joey starts his heartworm treatment tomorrow, and he really needs our help!!


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> We've now got 8 $10 bids for the digital portraits to help pay for Joey's medical care. How about some competion for those portraits? Anybody care to bid $20 for one? Joey starts his heartworm treatment tomorrow, and he really needs our help!!


My initial bid was $18. Normally it's not a good idea to tell rival bidders what you've bid for an eBay auction, but for the sake of Joey I'm laying down the gauntlet!!

Anyway, at first I didn't care about the portrait, but now I'm thinking it will make a nice new sig for here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*We Love you Joey!!*

We love you Joey and Jana!
All Paws crossed for your HW Treatment today.

So if there are $80 in bids and my check was mailed yesterday than Joey has $130-*needs $120 more!!*Bless all of you Joey Lovers!!

I have Jana's address if you'd rather mail a check or you can paypal her at:
[email protected]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers and warm thoughts for Joey today. And bless Jana for taking such good care of this sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

*If someone has time please post Plea for Joey's DOnations and Joey's Pics
on Chat Goldens!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey Did Well Today!! Update from Mom*

This is going to be a rather brief message - unfortunately, my hard drive crashed today and it looks like I'm going to need a new computer. In the meantime, I'm using a library computer, but time on these machines is limited (and I can't send pictures ((


Joey had his first Immiticide treatment today. He is, as always, happy! No soreness, discomfort, etc or anything. He is tired, but this is probably from being at the vet's all day (he doesn't like being caged at all). He ate his supper as usual. *The next treatments will be in August, probably on the 9th and 10th, but they're not scheduled just yet. He is doing fine otherwise - the girls at the clinic noticed that his head tilt is improved. Joey had a bath yesterday and he looked just like a "normal" dog when he was standing in the tub. He also straightens out when he's gnawing on a bone or laying down. The tilt is most noticeable when he's moving.*

Jan and Cindy - thank you so much for offering to cover his treatment! I think I sent you my vet's number. I told them that someone from rescue would be getting in touch with them. 

*Joey is home now, he was at the vet from 8am to 6pm so they could observe him, but the vet doesn't have staff overnight so he said he'd rather Joey be safe at home.

Thanks!*
Jana


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*Increased bids*

Folks:

Just checked the eBay auction to raise funds for Joey's treatment, and the bids are now up to $15 for each of the 8 digital portraits. There's only a couple of hours left until the auction is over. Can we get the bids up to $20 each to help this poor guy?????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Jackson's Mom:

I sent Jana a $50 check for Joey but not towards the bids just for Joey.
Hope that didn't hurt.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My high bid offer for the auction is $40. If the bids don't reach that level, I will send the difference between the bid and the $40 for Joey's treatment. He is just such a cute little guy, and so happy in spite of his medical issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jacksons Mom:

You are so special-just like Joey!!

Jana was having trouble w/her computer yesterday. Hope it's better today!


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

It's now risen to $19 each. Fortunately for Joey, at this rate I fear I might get caught up in a bidding war when the countdown begins!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The auction has ended with a winning bid of $19 each. That means the total raised for Joey should be $223.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom!*

Jackson's Mom:

$233 is great!!!

Then I sent the $50 check so that would Total $288.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Call me dumb Blonde, but does this mean whoever's bid was largest at end of bidding is the winner of the portrait!?


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Joey is a cutie!! Hope his health problems don't affect his quality of life, and from the pics it doesn't look that way!! He looks great!!! I love his face and just love to hear good updates and news on him!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Call me dumb Blonde, but does this mean whoever's bid was largest at end of bidding is the winner of the portrait!?


There were 8 portraits listed, and I think each sold for $19 (for a total of $152). Plus your $50 and my additional $21 = $223. Yay, Joey!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*In Addition*

In Addition: Please read the note from Jana I posted last night.
The rescue said they would help, too.

I Really Hope that Jana has enough for all the tests etc. Joey needs.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Yay, my computer didn't die after all - I had to have my dad go online to the company's help website and read the instructions to me over the phone. 

Anyway, Joey is doing ok - he's a little draggy, which is to be expected. He spent most of the day sleeping and was a little reluctant to eat, but perked up when he got some canned food mixed in with his regular stuff.

The auction is a success! With that, and additional donations, his past expenses are covered, with some to put towards his neuter (when he's well enough).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie: So Happy! I love that Joey!!

Is the second pic of Joey and your Collie from today?


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Yes, that pic was from this afternoon. Doesn't his tilt look so much better?? It's more pronounced when he's walking, especially when he's going fast. But when he's standing still or lying down, he looks "normal".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Yes, Joey's head tilt looks so much better and Joey and Bonnie make QUITE A PAIR!!

Are they a "couple?"


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

lol, I won't tell him you said that - the sable collie is my boy Isaac! They actually are pretty much a couple, though. Isaac really looks after Joey - when he came home from his hw treatment, Isaac sniffed him all over and then went to sleep right next to him. They mouth-wrestle and do a little bit of gentle wrestling (when Joey first had his stroke, he was very unsteady on his feet, so he'd lay down and Isaac would straddle him, and they'd bite at each other). 

The actual Bonnie that I named my email address after passed away a year and a half ago. She was my first blind dog, and sort of pushed me down the rescue road so I owe her a lot! My other collie, Pepper, came home when Bonnie was about 4. They were instant best friends, and Pepper was protective of her buddy - it's nice to see the same sort of relationship betweek Ike and Joey.

This is the original Bonnie The Collie:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Oops!! I just assumed Ike was a female, as Ken and I have always had one of each!!!

Bonnie is so beautiful!!!

How is our sweetheart Joey doing w/HW treatment, staying quiet and with his head tilt!!??

Who won the portrait?

Do you have any pictures of Ike and Pepper?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana and Joey*

Jana:

How are you and Joey and your sweet Collie Girl!!???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey Update from Jana...*

JOey Update from Jana:


No worries! Joey's been doing well - his appetite still is not that great, but he does ok if he gets canned food mixed in. I think the heat has made him lose his appetite a bit - my two dogs have both been eating a little less enthusiastically. 

He's coughing, but other than that you wouldn't know he's sick at all! My computer is still having issues - I wasn't able to get online all weekend. I don't really want to get a new one, hopefully it's something simple. Might be a power source issue. Some non-Joey good news, though - Isaac went to his very first dog show this weekend and got the first leg of his Rally Novice title! He placed third. 



Jana


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Some terrible news - Joey passed away this morning.

He'd not been feeling well the past two weeks or so - he was less active, and not eating. I'd been bribing him - first with canned food, then with things like roast chicken, beef stew, and pierogies (which he ate with gusto). Last Tuesday he'd had a scary episode of coughing up bloody sputum, but seemed otherwise upbeat. Last night again, he was having coughing spells (but no blood), so I crated him downstairs. This morning there was blood everywhere and he was just gone.

I do want to thank everyone for their kindness and their support! He definitely was a hard-luck case, though he never lost his upbeat attitude. These are the last pictures I have of him, from Saturday -


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

That truly is terrible news  

I don't even know what else to say in the face such a tragedy except RIP Joey. He deserves to be remembered as a forum legend.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, no! I am just so sorry to hear this about your sweet Joey. It sounds like you provided him with such a wonderful home for the short time he was with you. Bless you for giving that to him... You are amazing! 

Rest in peace sweet Joey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Dear Joey:

So many of us loved you and Jana, Your Mom, loved you especially. Our hearts are broken.
It gives all of us comfort that you knew how loved and special you were, Joey, in your last months and had a canine buddy to play with.


Run free at the Rainbow Bridge with all of the beloved pets and we will all meet again!!

You were a BEAUTIFUL BOY!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Jana...what an angel you are to have taken Joey through his final days. He truly had such a beauty--everyone here who followed the story fell in love with him. I'm so sorry... peace to you... and Godspeed to him.

You really are a special perosn Jana... (((hugs)))


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Joey was very lucky to have you come into his life, even if it was for just a short time. You made him find a happy home.
Thanks for all you did for him it was very unselfish and caring.
Now he is truly happy and no longer feeling any discomfort.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet, sweet Joey.... Godspeed little one. And Jana, big hugs and prayers for you. Joey touched so many in the most tender of ways. Your love and kindness to him will never be forgotten.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Joey.  What a sweet and special boy. I'm so glad he had you to spend his last days with. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bye bye, sweet Joey. I'm so sorry you didn't get to enjoy a long and happy life. I love your happy attitude and smily face and the way you never let life's challenges get you down. Run free, little one.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How terribly sad to hear about Joey's passing. Your care of him the last few months was a blessing. You are truly an angel and I am sure Joey knew he was loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Joey:

You touched my heart!!!


----------

